# Google Chrome OS oder besser Finger von lassen?



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

das Google Chrome OS das z.z noch eine Beta Vers. ist,  soll ja ein Free OS u.a. für Netbooks sein, 
bei meinem Netbook  ist z.z. Windows  7 noch drauf es könnte etwas schneller  sein auf dem Netbook.
Mein Netbook wird lt. Daten voll unterstützt weil es ein Samung ist , 
nur die Frage, soll ich mir das Google Chrome OS  runter laden und installieren oder lieber alles so lassen ? 
und wie sieht das mit Programmen unter Google Chrome OS aus, 
Windows  Programme  werden wohl nicht laufen ?
Bemerkenswert finde ich, das es eine Alternative zu Windows gibt.

hat da schon wer Erfahrungen    mit dem Google Chrome OS?


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

schade das bislang keiner was dazu sagen kann ,
mich würde das schon interessieren mit dem Google OS   und so schlecht finde ich das von der Idee nicht , ein anderes OS für Netbooks zu machen,
 weil  MS offenbar heute nicht mehr in der Lage dazu ist und XP bald einstampfen wird .
Und wer weis vielleicht kommt irgendwann auch mal eine Desktops Vers.  ? wenn Microsoft so weiter macht brauchen die sich nicht darüber zu wundern .
Es ist nun mal Fakt das Vista und Win 7 bei Atom CPUs nicht so der Hit ist .

komkurenz belebt stehts das Geschäft zu mal Google  ein Kostenloses OS ist und das soll angeblich  auch so b bleiben ..? ich mag zwar Google nicht weil die Daten geil sind , aber in einigen Sachen sind die trotzdem sehr gut und fast perfekt


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (12. Dezember 2010)

Ubuntu rennt alternativ auch gut in der Version für Netbooks


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Dezember 2010)

Ne Alternative zu Windows bzw. nem richtigen OS wird es wohl kaum sein.
Ist halt primär nen verdammt schnelles kleines OS mit Browser, was zum mal schnell im inet surfen taugt.
Dass es dafür einen Markt gibt ist seit es Netbooks gibt auch klar. Aber als Alternative würde ich es nicht sehen, eher als Ergänzung.
Mal eben was im inet suchen oder email checken: ChromeOS
Für alles andere Win oder Linux. Programme (oder besser Apps) wirds wohl nicht viele geben, denn das würde die Sache wieder enorm vergrößern und damit auch verlangsamen.
Andererseits gibt es auch heute schon einige ziemlich gute Linux Distris die auch auf Netbooks relativ schnell laufen. Und die haben dann wiederum den Vorteil, dass du alles damit machen kannst.

Falls ChromeOS jemals auch als normale Desktop Version ohne Beschränkung auf irgendwelche dummen Chips (Apple lässt grüßen...) kommt wärs vielleicht ne Alternative zu SliTaz, des ich im Moment auf meiner SurfKrücke laufen hab.


----------



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2010)

Derzeit ist nur das freie Chromium OS verfügbar, wo viele proprietäre Funktionen wie MP3 Wiedergabe fehlen. Wenn du jetzt eine Alternative willst, dann nimm Ubuntu (UNE).


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Derzeit ist nur das freie Chromium OS verfügbar, wo viele proprietäre Funktionen wie MP3 Wiedergabe fehlen. Wenn du jetzt eine Alternative willst, dann nimm Ubuntu (UNE).



nein Ubuntu ist keine Alternative, 
das installieren von Treibern ist mir einfach zu umständlich und das nicht ein mal auf dem Desktop PC richtig geschafft, das Aktualisieren von Ubuntu 
verursacht zu viel DAten Vollumen "ich habe kein DSL"
das Netzwerk funktioniert nicht von Linux PC zu meinen Windows PCs, 
ich habe  sehr oft wichtie Daten darüber zu kopieren auf Netbook was ich dann so mitnehme.

ok kein Mp3 , naja dann werde ich als  Alternative vielleicht ReactOS nehmen ? das ist ein schlanker XP Nachbau . aber was ihr alles schreibt sind doch alles nur Mutmaßungen über Chromium OS , es hat doch keiner hier installiert und Mutmaßungen das was man irgendwo aufschnappt oder selber nutzt ist immer noch ein recht großer Unterschied .

MP3 und 2 oder MP4 Wiedergabe brauche ich für den Netbook schon hin und wieder .


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube du weißt nicht, dass Chrome OS ebenfalls eine Linux Distribution ist. Wenn dir unter Ubuntu ein Treiber fehlt, dann mit Sicherheit auch auf Chrome OS.

Treiber installieren zu umständlich? Du wirst gleich beim ersten Systemstart gefragt, propriäre Treiber installieren zu wollen.

Netzwerk zu Windows? Ich würde sagen du meinst SMB. Google mal nach Samba und wie man das einrichtet (das wird auch unter Chrome OS gelten)

Schlag dir das mit ReactOS GAAANZ schnell wieder aus dem Kopf. Es basiert auf Wine und bietet genausoviel Kompatibilität. Dann lieber Ubuntu + Wine, damit kann man produktiv sein.

Proprietäre Codecs kannst du auch schnell nachinstallieren über die Repositorys.

Abgesehen davon ist Linux ohne DSL keine gute Idee, insbesondere Chrome OS. Linux entstand als Projekt im Internet und ist davon sehr abhängig. Ohne Internet gehen die größten Vorteile von Linux verloren.

PS: Erzähl mir jetzt nicht schon wieder, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie im anderen Thread


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Linux ohne DSL keine gute Idee, insbesondere Chrome OS. Linux entstand als Projekt im Internet und ist davon sehr abhängig. Ohne Internet gehen die größten Vorteile von Linux verloren.
> 
> PS: Erzähl mir jetzt nicht schon wieder, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie im anderen Thread



DSL ist nun mal hier nicht verfügbar  und nicht vorhanden 
 PC und Netbook brauche ich aber trotzdem , das mit Linux hat keinen Sinn,
ist zu umständlich wen ich Treiber und Programme installieren  will  ich habe auch nicht die Zeit und Lust Wochenlang da rum zu dockern .
Mit dem Win 7 kann man zwar arbeiten nur ist das schon der Geschw. nicht so optimal auf einem Netbook das schwache HW hat


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab Win 7 nie auf meinem Netbook installiert, aber wenn du mit Linux nicht zurecht kommst und kein DSL hast, wärst du vielleicht besser damit beraten...


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Dezember 2010)

Linux ohne Internet ist wie Windows ohne Laufwerke. Wenn du kein DSL hast, solltest du von Linux generell die Finger lassen. (Vor allem von Distributionen, die aus einem Webbrowser bestehen. ChromeOS wäre wohl die schlechteste Wahl.)

ReactOS ist wie gesagt ein Windows-Nachbau. Dass er auf Wine basiert ist zwar falsch, aber dafür ist er noch tief in der Alpha-Phase und etwa so stabil wie der aktuelle Build von Windows 9.

PS: Wer meint, bei Linux sei die Treiberinstallation zu schwierig, hat die falsche Hardware. Unter Linux installiert man keine Treiber. Punkt.


----------



## Ezio (12. Dezember 2010)

Dir ist Ubuntu zu kompliziert und dann willst du ReactOS? 

Wenn du unter Linux Treiber installieren willst, machst du etwas grundlegend falsch 

Netzwerkfreigaben etc. funktioniert alles mit der richtigen Einrichtung. Wenn du das nicht hin bekommst, bist du ein typischer Windows User oder kauf dir gleich nen Mac


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

Linux hat nichts mit der  hier gestellten Frage  zu tun ,

ich werde die Tage mal versuchen probehalber das Google OS auf Ext. USB 40 GB HDD  zu installieren  hoffentlich geht das ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Dezember 2010)

Nochmals: ChromeOS IST eine Linux Distribution. Verwendest du ChromeOS, verwendest du Linux.

Ich weis nicht wie das mit ChromeOS zur Zeit genau aussieht, aber gibt es kein Live Image oder so, womit du von USB Stick booten kannst? Dann brauchst du es gar nicht zu installieren.

Edit: Bingo


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

hier wird einiges durcheinander gebracht . Chrom kenne nicht ,
ReactOS ist kein Linux sondern ein XP Nachbau „hatte das mal in ner Vitual Maschie testhalber, ist wie XP ohne schnickschnak


   aber darum geht es nicht  es geht um Chome viel erst mal in derVitual Maschie

  testen falls das damit geht ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Dezember 2010)

Sieh dir doch bitte meinen Link an.

Und niemand hat behauptet, dass ReactOS ein Linux wäre


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Sieh dir doch bitte meinen Link an.
> 
> Und niemand hat behauptet, dass ReactOS ein Linux wäre



wenn man es vom USB-Stick installieren soll wie soll man denn da gleichzeitig das OS auf das USB-Stick installieren   ,
 wenn man Chrom auf CD Brennen könnte wär das ja was anderes , 
hab ein Ext. USB DVD Brenner für mein Netbook.
2. vielleicht geht das ja die img  extrahieren und die Fleils alles gesammt auf CD Rom ?

edit so mach ich das jetzt kuck:


----------



## Nucleus (13. Dezember 2010)

*muss...-Thread....-abonnieren....* 

@Topic

Warum hast Du Dir denn ein Netbook gekauft, wenn es Dir mit den gebotenen (und absehbaren) Möglichkeiten zu langsam ist?


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Dezember 2010)

Amdintel 

Weißt du was Live Images sind? Da musst du nix installieren, du bootest vom Stick und das OS ist fast wie installiert


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

habs auf DVD werd das nacher oder morgen  mal ausprobieren Netbook mit Ext. USB HDD, den verbauten HDD Controller schaltet ich  sicherheitshalber ab damit die HDD nicht verändert wird , man weiß ja nie  , ma sehen ob das so klappt ?


----------

